
Show HN: Email to RSS - kehers
https://myrss.email/
======
kinduff
A demo of how the feed looks would be great.

Does it support attachments? All email headers? What about spam?

~~~
kehers
Thanks for the feedback. Actually makes sense. The target is for newsletters
so no attachment support, spam filtering (for now) and access to full email
headers (no RSS element this will fit in).

